# Eliminating Butt Joints



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

I am a huge fan of vertical drywall sheets in on walls and butt boards on the ceilings. I think it should be industry standard to eliminate butt joints in new home construction. As a smooth/flat wall drywall finisher the hardest and most time consuming joint could just disappear in most circumstances. I never understood why some finishers are resistant to it. Flats are way easier to finish even when they run vertically. Just my thoughts, feel free to weigh in.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Pinkalink said:


> I am a huge fan of vertical drywall sheets in on walls and butt boards on the ceilings. I think it should be industry standard to eliminate butt joints in new home construction. As a smooth/flat wall d
> 
> 
> Pinkalink said:
> ...


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Pinkalink said:


> I am a huge fan of vertical drywall sheets in on walls and butt boards on the ceilings. I think it should be industry standard to eliminate butt joints in new home construction. As a smooth/flat wall drywall finisher the hardest and most time consuming joint could just disappear in most circumstances. I never understood why some finishers are resistant to it. Flats are way easier to finish even when they run vertically. Just my thoughts, feel free to weigh in.



*Hides uneven studs – *Hanging horizontally also allows the drywall to flow over the framing so that bowed studs create less of a problem. If the drywall were hung vertically and a seam placed on a bowed out stud, the seam would be magnified because of the bump in the wall.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

lay down the only way ill finnish in homes. butts arent all that hard to run.


----------



## austinwoh (12 mo ago)

Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall in a detailed video. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..

[Smoner]


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

austinwoh said:


> Heres everything you need to know about installing Drywall in a detailed video. Hope it helps you as much as it helped me..
> 
> [Smoner]


What kind of cancer link are you robot asss trying to get us to watch? I click on that shit and my phone starts blowing up. Get the hell out of here wiht your sketchy link 

Anyways 
Butt boards are the simple answer. Walls and ceiling


----------

